# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Media for Fluval 304



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I use a Fluval 304 on my 55 gallon tank. About 6 weeks ago I got fed up with the 1st stage foam blocks clogging. I removed the foam blocks and put Fluval prefilter media (hexagonal ceramic tubes) into the lowest media baskets. That seems to be working pretty well.

I'm looking for two more changes to the filter. 

I'd like to find something to put into the now-empty space once occupied by the foam blocks. The only point would be to reduce the space there and keep the water moving fairly fast. I use the filter as my CO2 reactor and I want the water moving fast enough to flush the CO2 bubbles to the bottom of the filter and into the media. 

I still have an empty media basket and I'd like to fill it. I would consider either adding extra bio media or using it as a last-stage mechanical filter. Or both, as in my Eheim 2028, where the top basket is bio media covered with a mechanical filter.

Any ideas?


Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I use a Fluval 304 on my 55 gallon tank. About 6 weeks ago I got fed up with the 1st stage foam blocks clogging. I removed the foam blocks and put Fluval prefilter media (hexagonal ceramic tubes) into the lowest media baskets. That seems to be working pretty well.

I'm looking for two more changes to the filter. 

I'd like to find something to put into the now-empty space once occupied by the foam blocks. The only point would be to reduce the space there and keep the water moving fairly fast. I use the filter as my CO2 reactor and I want the water moving fast enough to flush the CO2 bubbles to the bottom of the filter and into the media. 

I still have an empty media basket and I'd like to fill it. I would consider either adding extra bio media or using it as a last-stage mechanical filter. Or both, as in my Eheim 2028, where the top basket is bio media covered with a mechanical filter.

Any ideas?


Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

You might consider using a pre-filter on your Fluval. I do that on my fluval and my Eheim Pro. They are fairly easy to remove and clean. Makes the canister media last lots longer between cleanings.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Bob, 

What sort of prefilter did you have in mind?


Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

On my Eheim I use a foam "sock" that fits over the strainer. Eheim makes it. It is a "biological pre-filter for Eheim pro wet/dry filters. Pack of two.

On my fluval, I remove the strainer and slip on a Filter-Max pre-filter
http://216.239.53.100/search?q=cache:xxv24qJF604C:www.petsforum.com/ati/atb400.htm+sponge+pre-filter+aquarium&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

and

http://www.jehmco.com/PRODUCTS_/FILTRATION/Hydro-Sponge_Filters/hydro-sponge_filters.html

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

More:

http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200201/msg00051.html

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## imported_RTR (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm a big fan of the FilterMaxIII prefilters for canisters. But my canisters are bio-only, so have little internal resistance to flow.

"Where's the fish?" - Neptune


----------



## Pondmom (Oct 19, 2003)

Not to sound dumb, but how do those Hydro-sponge filters work?
How do you hook them up?
They look pretty interesting.
Pondmom

Have a nice day








Pondmom


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

The Filter-Max III pre-filters hook on to the end of your canister intake - instead of the normal strainer. YOu may have to use an adapter (supplied) to get it connected properly. that's it.

To clean, just pul it off and drop it in a budket of water you have just syphoned. Inside the filter element is a two part plastic core which you can separate and remove. Then you can squeeze the foam until clean and easily reassemble.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## Pondmom (Oct 19, 2003)

Bob,

So how would I use one of these on my Fluval 404's?
Where can I purchase one of these?
TIA









Have a nice day








Pondmom


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

YOu would hook them up the same way as I do, by removing the strainer and attaching this over the Fluval input.

YOu can purchase them from the second link in my earlier post.

If you look at my web site, and look at my angel pictures, you can see a picture of one sitting in the middle of my 30 gallon tank.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## imported_George (Mar 28, 2003)

Not very high-tech but I use plain ole'filter floss in at least one of media baskets as a mechanical filter in each of my Fluval cannister (MSF) filters. I replace it about once a month during routine cleaning....fairly cheap through the internet supply houses.

George


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

George,

Which basket do you put it in? Do you fill the basket? Do you do anything to hold it in place?

Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I do the same thing, I put in two baskets, the bottom two. I usually throw out the dirtier one and replace it when I do a filter cleaning. I don't use anything to hold it down, I just pack it in. I do the same thing in my Eheim, I put filter floss on the bottom and use it instead of the fine white pads.

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## imported_George (Mar 28, 2003)

Roger,

I run two MSF cannisters in my 55 gal....the small ones...204 and 104. I know individually each filter would not be inadequate for the 55 gal. In the hopes of maintaining a larger filtering area and better circluation, I have each intake at opposites ends of the aqurium and the returns diverging near the middle....establishing two zones of circulation.

I only use the filters for mechanical and biological filtration. In the MSF 204, I place the floss in the lower basket(full) and middle basket(half). In the other half of the middle basket I put the half-basket with the Bio-max (ceramic cylinders). The upper basket is filled with Bio-max. The upper basket has a cover so the floss and Biomax are all contained. The Fluvial flow diagram indicates that the flow is vertical through the media containers from the bottom-up. That's why I put the floss in the lowest media container. When the floss is dry it appears to fill the basket but when it is wet you can even add a little more...if one choses. The MSF 104 only has two baskets so the floss goes in the lower basket and the Bio-max in the top with cover. You could put the floss in the top basket....as I mentioned it has a cover.

I've been thinking of up-grading to the Eheim Pro.II 2026. However, the current set-up appears to be working o.k. Except last night. I cleaned the 204, replaced it in the cabinet, plugged it in, and didn't think about it until about half-an-hour later when I noticed the tank water level appeared to be an inch low. The last time I saw water flow over the oak floor it cost me $2000. The O-ring apparently was cock-eyed when I latched the motor housing and it was leaking through connection with the housing and cannister. Of course, the aquarium stand has a flat base and rests directly on the floor except for some thin pads. Impossible to soak up the water that ran under the stand. The next time I have to break down that aquarium to re-finish the floor again, they'll bury me in it.

I've noticed that you have been quite busy in the Forum with your new responsibilities...congrat's...I think. 
Regards.
George

[This message was edited by George on Sat November 01 2003 at 05:53 PM.]


----------

